# Identifying passive voice in speech



## jfsori808 (Nov 6, 2007)

Im having a really hard time identifying the passive voice in the Gettysburg Address. Can anyone help me? here's the speech

*Four score and seven years ago our fathers brought forth on this continent, a new nation, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal. *
*Now we are engaged in a great civil war, testing whether that nation, or any nation so conceived and so dedicated, can long endure. We are met on a great battle-field of that war. We have come to dedicate a portion of that field, as a final resting place for those who here gave their lives that that nation might live. It is altogether fitting and proper that we should do this. *
*But, in a larger sense, we can not dedicate -- we can not consecrate -- we can not hallow -- this ground. The brave men, living and dead, who struggled here, have consecrated it, far above our poor power to add or detract. The world will little note, nor long remember what we say here, but it can never forget what they did here. It is for us the living, rather, to be dedicated here to the unfinished work which they who fought here have thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before us -- that from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full measure of devotion -- that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain -- that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom -- and that government of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth.*


----------



## Linton Robinson (Nov 6, 2007)

cheatin on your homework, there jsorf?  

This is a tough one.  There's nothing here I'd really classify as passive voice.

My guess would be they are asking for the "It is for us the living..." line.   "To be dedicated" might be interpreted as passive.

In the next line "to be here dedicated" is awkward, but I wouldn't call it passive voice.  

Tell your teacher the internet ate your homework.


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Nov 6, 2007)

Better yet, tell the teacher that lin ate your homework. He's a hungry guy.


----------



## JohnN (Nov 7, 2007)

I cant see no passive voice here, Its fairly obvious what Lincoln is saying. Best ask your teacher for more help.


----------



## winner (Nov 8, 2007)

*Thought provoking question*

You question is intriguing. What is your meaning of 'passive voice'. Please define it and I will try to help you. If this was given to you by your teacher, which I assume it was, she must have explained the meaning or definition of the term to you. I'd be interested in knowing. :book: :-k:read:


----------



## Linton Robinson (Nov 8, 2007)

Passive voice is an indefinite object.   An example would be if it had said "A new nation was brought forth on this continent."

It's a concept that often gets confused.


----------



## JohnN (Nov 8, 2007)

Is that not a metaphor?


----------

